# Your name



## Relle (Feb 12, 2020)

Mine is Happy Cookie Spice.


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 12, 2020)

Magical Raspberry Breeze!


----------



## Jenna D (Feb 12, 2020)

Starry Saspberry Kiss- sounds like a theme for a Valentine's soap!



Jenna D said:


> Starry Saspberry Kiss- sounds like a theme for a Valentine's soap!



Sorry. (Keyboard fingers!) Starry Raspberry Kiss


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 12, 2020)

Refreshing rose breeze. That sounds nice.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2020)

Lovely Latte Sunset.  Hmmm.


----------



## Elena 64 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sunny Cotton Candy Air


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2020)

Lovely Ice Cream Wonder


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2020)

Happy Caramel Rainbow


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 12, 2020)

Magical Coconut Sunrise... huh?


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 12, 2020)

Wild Rose Sunset 

ETA: with my middle name, it will be 

Wild Rose Bouquet


----------



## SoapSisters (Feb 13, 2020)

Sunny Vanilla Breeze


----------



## amd (Feb 13, 2020)

Lovely Cupcake Sunset

Imma name my next soap that, then I will finally have a soap named after myself.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 13, 2020)

Relle said:


> Mine is Happy Cookie Waves.




  Mine is Refreshing Raspberry Breeze!


----------



## MGM (Feb 13, 2020)

Sweet Mint Wonder

(with middle name, a la @Saponificarian, it's Sweet Mint Forever.....)


----------



## Carly B (Feb 13, 2020)

Sunny Rose Breeze


----------



## math ace (Feb 13, 2020)

Spooky sunrise cupcake ??


----------



## Relle (Feb 13, 2020)

Love to see some soap with these names.


----------



## KDP (Feb 13, 2020)

Refreshing Peach Air


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 13, 2020)

Wild Cherry Forever! Lol


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 13, 2020)

Sparkling Strawberry Sunset


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 13, 2020)

Lolly58 said:


> Sparkling Strawberry Sunset


Ooh - great alliteration!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 13, 2020)

Blooming  Cupcake Spice
I don’t know about the blooming part but I like spice cupcakes


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 14, 2020)

Wild Strawberry Kiss. Me likes!


IrishLass


----------



## graylady (Feb 14, 2020)

Sparkling Lemon Wonder


----------



## Rsapienza (Feb 15, 2020)

Sparkling Apple Waves


----------



## Dawni (Feb 17, 2020)

Sunny Mocha Glow lol


----------

